# Another range trip - love the Dan Wesson



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I went to the range again today... Put some more rounds thru my fav of my recent Sig purchases - the M11A1.

And, put another 100 rounds thru that Dan Wesson Stainless Valor. I've owned many 1911s over the years - including 2 high end ones (Custom Shop Springfield and an Ed Brown) previously. I gotta say that this is my fav of any 1911 I have previously owned. This gun is just super sweet. I REALLY like the sights too. I'm starting to dig them more than 3 dot sights that I've always insisted upon for any gun I buy.

I got this Dan Wesson 3 hours after I put down a deposit on an Ed Brown Special Forces a few weeks ago. I will love the Ed Brown when I get it - as I have owned the same gun a few years ago. But, I will say that I probably would not have ordered it had I gotten this Dan Wesson first. It is that nice. I probably would have used the $ to buy a different Dan Wesson model, like the railed Specialist.

Anyway I am looking forward to getting the Brown. But I will say that if you can swing it... Get a Valor model by Dan Wesson. It's not as expensive as some of the Semi Customs that go for $2500-$3k or more. But damn if it isn't just as good.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

New picture - combining my two all time favs - guns and hockey


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice looking pistol. I like the clean look. I think my next pistol will be a 1911 of some sort. My LGS has a S&W 1911 from the performance center that I really like but it will be awhile until I am ready for another purchase.


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for sharing

My first 1911 that I purchased is a Dan Wesson Point Man Major. It is my favorite defensive caliber pistol to shoot at the range and has yet to give me any issues.

I've looked at other Dan Wessons and the Valor like yours is one that really caught my attention. One of the best looking 1911's out there IMO. Sounds like it's a sweet performer as well.


----------

